# old toro 524, will a 10hp tech fit



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

im looking at an old 5/24 toro, i think it might be underpowered but i can get a same vintage 10hp Tecumseh for almost nothing, would it fit espicially pulley location for belt as i think the base would be ok


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

You'll need to Drill another set of Holes to mount a 10. Roughly 1 1/2" back. Height of Crank is the same. Crank Diameter Needs to be alike, or use a Sleeve to make it work. For Mounting Hole Differences, See Photo on post#8 in this Thread  http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/re-powering/118217-finding-engine-my-ariens-repower.html


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

You won't know for sure until you pull the 5 hp engine off, if there are another set of mounting holes. That 24" Toro also came in a 7 and 8 HP version throughout the years.

Not a big deal though . . . I just put a Briggs 305cc (9.5 hp) on a 24" Troy-Bilt that had a 5 hp (179cc) engine originally. There were another set of hole that fit the Briggs perfectly.

Shaft size and pulleys might be your bigger challenge. The 5 hp engine probably has a 3/4" shaft and the 10 hp will probably be 1" . . . So you might be buying some new pulleys to match.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

a 10hp is the same as an 8hp as far as dimensions are concerned. that blower came in an 824 version so a 10hp should bolt on with almost no problems


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

43128 said:


> a 10hp is the same as an 8hp as far as dimensions are concerned. that blower came in an 824 version so a 10hp should bolt on with almost no problems


that was my thinking, the 5/24 and 8/24 seem to have the exact body but w/diff motors.
techumseh 8-11 hp seem to be on same bodies so i thought mounting holes should be there, concern was height difference in motor sizes as for pulley location height wise, bigger motor i thought taller motor also unless output shaft is in same location, idk


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

the height should be the same. that tecumseh is a newer 5hp older ones had a stamped steel plate newer ones had a cast aluminum plate so you should be good there


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

43128 said:


> the height should be the same. that tecumseh is a newer 5hp older ones had a stamped steel plate newer ones had a cast aluminum plate so you should be good there


the pic is of a newer 5hp, lol, 1980ish, heres a pick of a 1987 tech 10hp, pending on price i get for toro and if the 10hp machine is too costly to fix










to this


----------

